# A supersonic submarine???



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

http://video.newsbeatsocial.com/watch/0_ocutfp01

This a leg pull? China to San Francisco in 100 minutes???


----------



## Rogerfrench (Feb 25, 2010)

I reckon the Pacific would be boiling with the friction from that.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Even if it was possible in the future, what would be the point? I think air travel would still have the advantage, and offensively Nuke rockets would also have the advantage. Might be useful for smugglers though perhaps.


----------



## sandhopper (Mar 15, 2013)

Sometime back in the 70s, the Russians had a sub that could do about 50knots submerged. Maybe the Chinese researcher has misplaced a decimal point.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Ahem!

1. The 50 knot Russian sub was an April Fools' joke.
2. Our 'Chinese researcher' has been indulging in some substance that could be harmful, I suspect.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

Or they've been mainlining episodes of SeaQuest ...


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day billyboy.m.yesterday,18:55.re:a supersonic submarine???.its a leg pull.regards ben27


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

One would have to have some pretty fancy scuba gear to water ski behind that! (Ouch)


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

The Russians are supposed to have a torpedo that works on the same principal.

It go so fast that it punches a hole through the ship that it is aimed for.

Regards


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

They have a couple of those submarines too but they go so fast no one has been able to find them!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Like ourselves and the Americans the Russians uplifted some of the wartime German technology after WW2, one of these was using Hydrogen Peroxide to boost speed (I remember looking at the disconnected system on HMS Deepwater a former German Vessel). We tried H.P. but abandoned it as too dangerous. Anything is possible with the Russians as they throw money at Military projects like confetti.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

According to the Guiness Book of Records, the worlds fastes torpedo uses the same super cavitation method.

"The fastest torpedo is Russia's Shkval (or Squall), initially revealed in 1995 and developed by the Moscow Sergo Ordzhonikidze Aviation Institute, Russia. This rocket-propelled reaches a top-speed of approximately 230 mph (100 m/sec) with an estimated range of 6.8 km (4.2 miles).
This makes it three to four times faster than regular torpedos. Other conversions of speed: 360 kph, 200-knots. It measures 533 mm (2 in) diameter and 8.23 m (27 ft) long. 
This missile is pilot-guided rather than having a homing device. It is able to reach such speeds due to the release of high-pressure bubbles which coats the torpedo in an envelope of water vapour and ultimately reduces the friction on the missile."


Wiki has an interesting article about this;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VA-111_Shkval


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

chadburn said:


> Like ourselves and the Americans the Russians uplifted some of the wartime German technology after WW2, one of these was using Hydrogen Peroxide to boost speed (I remember looking at the disconnected system on HMS Deepwater a former German Vessel). We tried H.P. but abandoned it as too dangerous. Anything is possible with the Russians as they throw money at Military projects like confetti.


Lt Cdr John Pratt (better known under his pen name John Winston) was involved in the HP trials and has written of them both in his book "The Submariners" and his contributions to a book entitled "The Engineer in Society" can't find my copy at the moment so no publisher - sorry. Sobering stuff.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Since the speed of sound in water is about 4.5 times that in air it would be some speed!
During WW2, the Germans tested a jet-propelled torpedo - it didn't work 
We were testing HTP fuelled torpedoes in the fifties and wire-guided weapons which used the sub's on-board computers and other cunning stunts.
Nevertheless, it said little for British post war torpedo development that the Commander of HMS Conqueror chose a pre WW2 design to remove The Belgrano.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

It was much less expensive and was without artificial sunshine I was told (however not sure my source was as authoritative as he made out).


----------

